# [pendrive] monta in sola lettura.. {risoloto}

## iDreamer

salve gente altro problema di oggi.. se monto una partizione vfat, quindi un hd con win o un pendrive, me lo apre in sola lettura... come posso fare?vi è mai capitato nulla di simile???

ciao e scusatemi se posto così tante domande

----------

## fedeliallalinea

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/TRICK.U2.html

----------

## iDreamer

avevo già visto questo documento... cmq rileggendolo e ricontrollando il kernel mi sono accorto che il supporto per il linguaggio nativo era un modulo ora l'ho messo buildin... può centrare con la scrittura sul file system?

grazie fede

----------

## Cazzantonio

con che opzioni lo monti?

----------

## iDreamer

ah le ho provate tutte dal semplice

#mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/WinMerda

a

#mount -t vfat -w /dev/hda4 /mnt/WinMerda

----------

## iDreamer

niente ragazzi il problema non era lì... cosa posso provare ancora?? cosa controllare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

io in fstab ho questa voce per montare la chiavetta

```
/dev/usbkey1    /mnt/usbkey     vfat    defaults,user,rw,uid=ale,gid=users,umask=0007,noauto    0 0
```

prova ad usare le stesse opzioni (cambiando eventualmente il nome utente...)

Come root riesci a scriverci?

----------

## matttions

io con questa opzione riesco a scrivere come utente  :Smile: 

```
/dev/hda1         /mnt/win_c   vfat      defaults,umask=000,user,noauto   0 0
```

prova un pò ....

p.s.: è quella che ho in fstab ..

----------

## iDreamer

ciao mattions anche qui ci becchiamo....

ora provo a modificare il fstab ma non credo sia li il problema ma più che altro nel kernel... non è che può essere qualche bug?

sinceramente non so proprio che fare con il vfat non ho mai avuto problemi prima d'ora...

consigli?

----------

## iDreamer

ho notato che il kernel dice(dmegs):

```
FAT: codepage or iocharset option didn't specified

     File name can not access proper (mounted as read-only)

```

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> ho notato che il kernel dice(dmegs):
> 
> ```
> FAT: codepage or iocharset option didn't specified
> 
> ...

 

Sembrerebbe che hai dei problemi con le codepage del (v)fat... le hai compilate nel kernel?

----------

## iDreamer

non so... in quale sotto sezione si trovano? in filesystem? qual'è il nome esatto?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Quando compili il kernel, sotto 

Filesystems

DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

setta

```
Default codepage for FAT (NEW)  -> 850

(iso8859-1) Default iocharset for FAT (NEW)
```

che è la codifica europea. Dovrebbe andare

----------

## iDreamer

ho kernel 2.6.8 ma non c'è sta nella sezione nel filesystem>fat ecc... c'è qualcosa di simile in native language ma e per un certo nli o cosa simile... cmq ora ho anche implementato il page code 850 che si chiama european...

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> ho kernel 2.6.8 ma non c'è sta nella sezione nel filesystem>fat ecc... c'è qualcosa di simile in native language ma e per un certo nli o cosa simile... cmq ora ho anche implementato il page code 850 che si chiama european...

 

Quindi, riacapitolando cosa hai selezionato nella sezione NLS?

io normalmente metto sia la 437 che la 850, oltre all'ISO latin1 e 15...

----------

## matttions

io ho 437 [ FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE]

e iso-8859-1 [FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET]

e funziona sia in scrittura che in lettura.

..

si ci becchiamo anche quì ... da bravi gentooisti  :Smile: 

----------

## iDreamer

io questi moduli li seleziono tutti però non so... vi mando una screeshot  così magari capite meglio la mia situazione...

http://avolio.altervista.org/1.jpg

----------

## randomaze

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> io questi moduli li seleziono tutti però non so... vi mando una screeshot  così magari capite meglio la mia situazione...
> 
> http://avolio.altervista.org/1.jpg

 

Metti anche ASCII e UTF-8

----------

## iDreamer

ancora niente... uffa...altre idee? cmq grazie degli aiuti...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io mi riferivo ad un'altra voce.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Partendo dalla schermata iniziale di menuconfig

```

filesystem

\-dos-fat-nt filesystem

  \-Default Codepage for FAT
```

quel Default Codeapage for FAT impostalo a 850 e ricompila. potrebbe andare.

----------

## iDreamer

non c'è questa voce... da me è così

```

<*> MSDOS fs support                               

 <*> VFAT (Windows-95) fs support             

 <*> NTFS file system support                     

 [*]   NTFS debugging support                      

 [*]   NTFS write support                          

```

che kernel hai?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> che kernel hai?

 gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10

----------

## iDreamer

consigli?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Hai detto che usi kernel 2.6.8 e poi? gentoo? se gentoo che release?

Se non va, prova ad emergere il 2.6.9-r1 che è appena stato rilasciato come stable e prova quello.

----------

## iDreamer

fatto.. si era proprio il kernel stessa configurazione tutto va bene... ne ho approfittato pure per passare a udev...

ciao e grazie di tutto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> fatto.. si era proprio il kernel stessa configurazione tutto va bene... ne ho approfittato pure per passare a udev...
> 
> ciao e grazie di tutto

 Con che kernel hai risolto?

----------

## iDreamer

gentoo-dev-kernel 2.6.9

----------

